# Gebhardt RockRing Chainguard Kettenschutzring LK 104mm



## TheJohnny (20. Januar 2010)

Gebhardt RockRing Chainguard Kettenschutzring

schwarz, für 42 Zähne, 4-Loch, LKD 104 mm

fast neu, nur einmal montiert




(Bild anklicken für Link zur Auktion)


----------

